# Guter und leichter flaschenhalter



## unocz (16. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen,

also wie der threadtitel schon sagt suche ich solche halter, die auch ihrem namen alle ehre machen. 
bitte teilt mir eure erfahrungen mit.



gruss unocz


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2011)

Specialized Ribcage...bekommste bei fast allen Specialized HÃ¤ndlern fÃ¼r 10â¬...Sieht gut aus, hÃ¤lt die flasche gut und wiegt ca. 36gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSkai (17. Mai 2011)

ich fahr die China-Teile seit einem halben Jahr und bin absolut zufrieden. Hab noch leichtere Exemplare rumliegen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/366329/cat/500


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. Mai 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Specialized Ribcage...bekommste bei fast allen Specialized HÃ¤ndlern fÃ¼r 10â¬...Sieht gut aus, hÃ¤lt die flache gut und wiegt ca. 36gr



Kann ich bestÃ¤tigen.  Ansonsten noch Minouraaa - sind auch gÃ¼nstig, leicht, klassisch und halten.


----------



## Altitude (17. Mai 2011)

king cage titan


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. Mai 2011)

Dafür kriegt man manchmal schon ein Gebrauchtrad. 


Und zwar inkl. Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2011)

Dafür hält der aber auch die Flasche besser fest als der eher wackelige Minoura. (Hab ich ans Rennrad verbannt)

Relativ leicht, bezahlbar und bei Verwendung von nicht-konischen Flaschen auch von guter Funktion ist der Saso Bot 9g. Allerdings brechen da wohl ab und zu nach einer Weile die unteren Haltenasen ab.
Muß man selbst entscheiden, ob einem das Gewicht das Risiko wert ist.

Stabil und mit sehr guter Funktion noch: Bontrager Race X-Lite. XXX-Lite tut wohl auch am MTB, auch wenn er dafür nicht empfohlen wird. Mit dem habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## unocz (17. Mai 2011)

vielen dank schonmal für die tipps. wie siehts denn aus mit dem tune universal ?


----------



## lone_wolf (17. Mai 2011)

Absolut genial im Gelände ist der Specialized Rib Cage in Kombination mit der Camelbak Podium Trinkflasche - super Halt und trotzdem leicht zu entnehmen, perfekt ist die "Einfädelhilfe" um die Flasche auch ohne Blickkontakt wieder einzuschieben.
Das Tolle an der Flasche ist das Beissventil - keine Spritzer am Rahmen und super Durchfluss.


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2011)

ich habe einen zefal carbon halter. der war nicht besonders teuer und ist auch nicht besonders schwer. der hier:


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2011)

Von salsa gibts den aus edelstahl...hat ist dünner gebaut wie der king cage und ist auch bezahlbar...bei uns 35.- Sfr.

Habe zwei und fahre seit jahren mit diesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2011)

Ist das deins versus?? Hab ich noch nicht gesehen bei dir???



versus schrieb:


> ich habe einen zefal carbon halter. der war nicht besonders teuer und ist auch nicht besonders schwer. der hier:


----------



## Thomas0072 (18. Mai 2011)

Nicht billig, aber hält die Flasche bombenfest und hat kaum jemand:

Arundel mandible





(Auch wenn quasi sofort erste Kratzer von der Flasche entstehen)


----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-Carbon-Fla...637095&cguid=069d6c4912e0a0aa1220fa80fed7fe87

ich kann diesen empfehlen. Hab ich bei meinem Händler für 25 Euro gekriegt und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wenns billiger sein soll kann ich dir für 6 Euro den Giant Aluhalter empfehlen. der wiegt auch 32 g und in verschiedenen Farben erhältlich.

Das GT ist absolut geil...


----------



## leon87 (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab sowohl den neuen als auch den alten Bontrager Race X Lite Flaschehalter.
Der neue wiegt 25g und hält auch große Flaschen bombenfest. Bei den ersten Versuchen war er mir fast zu straff aber mittlerweile hab ich mich daran gewöhnt und muss mir keine Sorgen über einen Flaschenverlust machen.
Entgegen der Abbildungen ist meiner aus UD Carbon gefertigt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Wenns billiger sein soll kann ich dir für 6 Euro den Giant Aluhalter empfehlen.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben!



InoX schrieb:


> Das GT ist absolut geil...



...und das auch!


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ist das deins versus?? Hab ich noch nicht gesehen bei dir???



ja. mein kurz und schnell bike 



InoX schrieb:


> Das GT ist absolut geil...



danke! habe auch lang nach dem ersten carbon team zaskar gesucht.

so einen rahmen in etwas bunter und 18"/M hätte ich übrigens noch anzubieten (siehe signatur).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (18. Mai 2011)

Den tune Wasserträger finde ich ganz gut.


----------



## reddevil72 (19. Mai 2011)

Schwöre auf Elite Moro Carbon. Leicht und noch nie eine Flasche verloren.


----------



## cluso (21. Mai 2011)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Den tune Wasserträger finde ich ganz gut.



Musst halt immer an deine Flaschen denken bei nem Rennen/Marathon.

Gut finde ich die Elite Cuissi Inox.
Klassiker so quasi und du musst dir kein Kopf um die Flaschen machen und da zu nem Preis wo du bei anderen grad mal die Schrauben kriegst. 

Okay, leichtere gibts natürlich.


----------



## eierspeiss (24. Mai 2011)

Also wenn du eine haben willst kann ich Dir 3 Links geben wo was event. für dich dabei wäre.
von 8gr bis 22gr

wenn du aber schon einen hast dann zerstört sich dieser Beitrag von selbst.....

mfg


----------



## unocz (24. Mai 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Also wenn du eine haben willst kann ich Dir 3 Links geben wo was event. für dich dabei wäre.
> von 8gr bis 22gr
> 
> wenn du aber schon einen hast dann zerstört sich dieser Beitrag von selbst.....
> ...


 


ja bitte


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Mai 2011)

King Ti Halter  wunderbar.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370511449841&clk_rvr_id=234781172352


----------



## xc-mtb (24. Mai 2011)

Der King Cage ist echt super. Hält ewig und vor allem die Flasche immer fest! Nutze ich am Rennrad und am MTB ohne Probleme.


----------



## eierspeiss (24. Mai 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> ja bitte




http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...-guenstig-zu-verkaufen-26659420?adId=26659420


http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...flaschenhalter-8-gramm-26584665?adId=26584665


http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-.../carbon-flaschenhalter-26650816?adId=26650816


kleiner Tipp an Alle!
wer auf der Suche nach Schnäppchen aller Art ist kann hier fündig werden...weil die Seite nicht so stark frequentiert wird ebay.Somit die Chance höher der Erste zu sein ohne lästiges bieten.....

mfg


----------



## versus (27. Mai 2011)

den tune würde ich NIE fürs mtb nehmen. ich habe ihn am renner und wenn die flasche etwas dreckig ist, bekommt man die flasche einfach schlecht raus. wenn es dazu noch stark ruckelt (z.b. auf französischen strässchen ;-) sitzt die flasche noch fester und irgendwann reisst dann die verklebung bei der "8".

beim king cage für mtb würde ich die ti variante empfehlen, denn die hält die flasche deutlich besser, als die (in meinen augen schönere) inox-version.


----------



## mystery_child (28. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Race X Lite Carbon Flaschenhalter? möchte mir den gern bestellen, aber würde gern wissen, ob auch die flaschen halten und die entnahme gut möglich ist. 
bin über jede antwort dankbar =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (28. Mai 2011)

Nimm lieber den hier, der ist leichter und hält Flaschen bombenfest! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/BBB-Fahrrad-Carbon-Flaschenhalter-BBC-12-FiberCage-NEU-/260779690547?pt=Fahrrad_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3cb7ae4a33


----------



## mystery_child (28. Mai 2011)

bombenfest kann aber auch zu fest sein  wenn ich die gummilippen sehe glaube ich durchaus das die flaschen gut halten. hatte schon mal eine mit solchen lippen..aber da die wie wiederhaken arbeiten ist es sehr mühsam die flasche auch zu entnehmen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Mai 2011)

mystery_child schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Race X Lite Carbon Flaschenhalter? möchte mir den gern bestellen, aber würde gern wissen, ob auch die flaschen halten und die entnahme gut möglich ist.
> bin über jede antwort dankbar =)


Du meinst den Bontrager?
Habe ich in Nr. 7 empfohlen. Ist absolut klasse. Super Entnahme, aber sehr guter Halt. Auch recht stabil. Auch wenn getrockneter Apfelsaft im Spiel ist (beim "normalen" Wasserträger muß man jetzt zum Trinken absteigen und das gesamte Fahrrad über den Kopf halten), bekommt man die Flasche ganz normal raus.

Im LB-Forum gibt's noch mehr Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Halter.


----------



## mystery_child (29. Mai 2011)

ok alles klar danke


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> beim "normalen" Wasserträger muß man jetzt zum Trinken absteigen und das gesamte Fahrrad über den Kopf halten,...





Das darf man sich aber nich bildlich vorstellen.
Deshalb wird der sehr viel bei den Leichtbauern verwendet, weil man deren Räder auch mal schnell überm Kopf zum Mund führen kann  

Grüße Inox


----------



## reddevil72 (30. Mai 2011)

selten so gelacht



InoX schrieb:


> Das darf man sich aber nich bildlich vorstellen.
> Deshalb wird der sehr viel bei den Leichtbauern verwendet, weil man deren Räder auch mal schnell überm Kopf zum Mund führen kann
> 
> Grüße Inox


----------



## leon87 (31. Mai 2011)

mystery_child schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Race X Lite Carbon Flaschenhalter? möchte mir den gern bestellen, aber würde gern wissen, ob auch die flaschen halten und die entnahme gut möglich ist.
> bin über jede antwort dankbar =)



Hab ich in Beitrag #15 auch schon mal erwähnt.
Muss aber noch anmerken, dass mir meiner kürzlich gebrochen ist
Und zwar an der Stelle wo die roten Gummis eingesteckt sind. 
An dieser Stelle wurde einfach ein Loch in das schöne Carbon gebohrt. Das ist wohl nicht so durchdacht.

Hier schon mit Sekundenkleber geklebt (mal schauen wie lang es hält):







Auf der Seite des Bruches befindet sich auch deutlich weniger Material als auf der intakten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Juni 2011)

Hui, sowas haben meine noch nicht (Gummipömpel). Da gab's wohl irgendwann mal einen Modellwechsel, der sich nicht nur auf die Aufschriften beschränkte.


----------



## leon87 (1. Juni 2011)

Ja den gab es, habe sowohl den Alten als auch den Neuen. 
Das ältere Modell hält allerdings noch top.

Den neuen gibt es bei ebay recht günstig. Der Versand wird aber etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (5. Juni 2011)

ich bekomme unter meinem 16" rahmen keine 750ml rein oder raus, flasche selber würde passen. Gibts einen Halter wo die flasche nicht nach oben raus geht sondern geklemmt wird z.B.?


----------



## reddevil72 (5. Juni 2011)

Spezialized hat einen seitlich offenen Bottlecage, auch in Carbon im Programm.


----------



## chrisNOM (5. Juni 2011)

du meinst diesen?
http://triandmore.de/SPECIALIZED-Flaschenhalter-Zee

thx!


----------



## MTB-ROBBY (5. Juni 2011)

ich hab den hier.Alles fest ca18g inkl. Schrauben...


----------



## reddevil72 (5. Juni 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> du meinst diesen?
> http://triandmore.de/SPECIALIZED-Flaschenhalter-Zee
> 
> thx!



Ja. Aber die leichte Variante.


----------



## chrisNOM (5. Juni 2011)

http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_...zed-Zee-Flaschenhalter-schwarz-matt-2010.html

die ? oder noch leichter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (5. Juni 2011)

Wäre eine Option. Bontrager http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte...DESWIPEmitseitlichemEinschubvonBONTRAGER.aspx eine andere.


----------



## chrisNOM (6. Juni 2011)

der ist zu teuer.

Mein Händler wollte mir den andrehen:
http://www.onbikex.de/Videos_SKS_Alle.html

Aber irgendwie wirkt der billig...


----------



## reddevil72 (6. Juni 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> der ist zu teuer.
> 
> Mein Händler wollte mir den andrehen:
> http://www.onbikex.de/Videos_SKS_Alle.html
> ...




Das nennt man dann wohl Dilemma...


----------



## chrisNOM (6. Juni 2011)

http://www.bike-sport.de/specialized-flaschenhalter-zee-cage.1863.html  hab jetzt den in matt bestellt, mal gucken ob die liefern können.


----------



## powderJO (22. Juni 2012)

hola, hat jemand erfahrungen gesammelt mit dem *arundel sideloader*? mtb-tauglich auch bei schwerem gerrüttel (gardasee z.b.)? 

oder gibt es eine andere empfehlung für einen leichten fh, der von der seite zugänglich ist?


----------



## daniel77 (22. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Specialized Ribcage...bekommste bei fast allen Specialized Händlern für 10...Sieht gut aus, hält die flasche gut und wiegt ca. 36gr



Word!! 
auf jeden Fall die Road-Variante nehmen, geht die Flasche leichter raus und halten auch bombenfest.


----------



## powderJO (23. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> hola, hat jemand erfahrungen gesammelt mit dem *arundel sideloader*? mtb-tauglich auch bei schwerem gerrüttel (gardasee z.b.)?
> 
> oder gibt es eine andere empfehlung für einen leichten fh, der von der seite zugänglich ist?



hat den keiner?


----------



## steve81 (26. Juni 2012)

Sollte noch jemand Interesse an einem Bontrager Race X Lite haben, PN an mich!
Habe hier noch einen neuwertigen liegen, ca.3-4 mal gefahren.
Bild ist in meinem Album.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
also wir benutzen zurzeit den Topeak Shuttle Cage AL und sind sehr zufrieden. Er ist nicht teuer, hält lange und mit 49 Gramm ist er auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Und was das Wichtigste ist wir haben mit ihm noch die eine Flasche verloren, was uns mit dem ELITE Costum Race, den wir davor hatten, andauernd passiert ist.
Wir hoffen dieser Beitrag kann euch weiterhelfen. In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß beim Biken wünscht
Team Reichling-Racer


----------



## powderJO (4. Juli 2012)

es ist ja schön, dass du deine sponsoren im blick hast, aber das ding ist erstens nicht leicht und zweitens neigt es zum brechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reichling-Racer (4. Juli 2012)

Hey,
also ich wüsste nicht das Topeak ein Sponsor von uns ist... Und die Sponsoren die wir haben, haben wir so ausgesucht, dass wir auch hinter dem Material stehen können welches wir fahren. Von daher wäre es auch nciht schlimm Werbung für die Sponsoren zu machen weil es unser ehrlicher Tipp für alle ist.
Ganz ehrlich: Gewicht sparen tun wir eher da wo es Sinn macht, z.B. Laufräder und Reifen (beschleunigte Masse)
Und gebrochen ist es auch noch nicht.
Team Reichling-Racer


----------



## michi_g001 (4. Juli 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Absolut genial im Gelände ist der Specialized Rib Cage in Kombination mit der Camelbak Podium Trinkflasche - super Halt und trotzdem leicht zu entnehmen, perfekt ist die "Einfädelhilfe" um die Flasche auch ohne Blickkontakt wieder einzuschieben.
> Das Tolle an der Flasche ist das Beissventil - keine Spritzer am Rahmen und super Durchfluss.




Die Kombi hab ich seit letztem Wochenende auch im Einsatz. Super!!!
Den Ribcage hab ich schon länger, die sind einfach klasse. Sehen gut aus, sind leicht und da wackelt nix.


----------



## versus (8. Juli 2012)

ich habe hier bisher nix gelesen und nix geschrieben, aber ich muss immer wieder schmunzeln, wenn ich den threadtitel und die anzahl der antworten sehe. unglaublich, wieviel man über flaschenhalter schreiben kann


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Juli 2012)

Ich sag zum Thema Flaschenhalter immer nur King Cage - Titan oder -Edelstahl rostfrei


----------



## versus (9. Juli 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich sag zum Thema Flaschenhalter immer nur King Cage - Titan oder -Edelstahl rostfrei



E X A K T !


----------



## powderJO (9. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> hola, hat jemand erfahrungen gesammelt mit dem *arundel sideloader*? mtb-tauglich auch bei schwerem gerrüttel (gardasee z.b.)?



habe den arundel sideloader jetzt hier - werde ihn aber erst mal am rennrad testen. irgendwie wirkt der nicht so, als könne er auf heftigen trails die flasche halten. mal sehen. 



> Ich sag zum Thema Flaschenhalter immer nur King Cage - Titan oder -Edelstahl rostfrei



klemmen zwar prima (hab auch 2), sehen aber an den meisten plasterahmen ziemlich b.schissen aus.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (9. Juli 2012)

Kann auch den Tune Wasserträger nur empfehlen. Schön leicht, Flasche sitzt straff lässt sich aber mit leichter drehung jederzeit rausziehen. Als Flaschen passen z.B. auch Vaude.


----------



## singlestoph (10. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> klemmen zwar prima (hab auch 2), sehen aber an den meisten plasterahmen ziemlich b.schissen aus.



das liegt aber dann meistens _NICHT_ am Flaschenhalter

an meiner Plastikkiste würde ein Kingcage auch sehr gut aussehen .....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Juli 2012)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Kann auch den Tune Wasserträger nur empfehlen. Schön leicht, Flasche sitzt straff lässt sich aber mit leichter drehung jederzeit rausziehen. Als Flaschen passen z.B. auch Vaude.



Vielleicht, wenn man nur Wasser reinfüllt. Aber wenn Apfelschorle drin ist und ein bißchen daneben geht, könnte man sich die Flasche genausogut mit Panzertape ans Unterrohr kleben.

Funktionell geht wirklich nichts über King Cages.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. Juli 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> das liegt aber dann meistens _NICHT_ am Flaschenhalter
> 
> an meiner Plastikkiste würde ein Kingcage auch sehr gut aussehen .....



beides richtig 



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht, wenn man nur Wasser reinfüllt. Aber wenn Apfelschorle drin ist und ein bißchen daneben geht, könnte man sich die Flasche genausogut mit Panzertape ans Unterrohr kleben.
> 
> Funktionell geht wirklich nichts über King Cages.



siehe oben


----------

